# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Σύνδεση απο περιοχή Ερμιονίδας (Αργολίδα)

## PALLiS

Σήμερα αποφασισα μετα απο πολυ καιρό να κάνω δειλά δειλά
τα πρώτα μου βήματα και να κάνω και σχετικό post.

Ετσι λοιπόν εκμεταλλευόμενος το WIND πρόσθεσα 2 πιθανές θέσεις
για κόμβους των οποίων η ακριβής θέση θα διορθωθεί αφού παρθουν
σωστές μετρήσεις με το GPS.
Οι κόμβοι ειναι inactive όπως είναι κατανοητό, και είναι οι 15625 
και 15626.

Θα ήθενα να απευθυνθώ σε όλουσ τους πιο έμπειρουσ εάν είναι
δυνατό να γίνει εφικτή κάποια ζεύξη.
Καλό θα ήταν και καποια πρόταση στον εξοπλισμό τον οποίο
πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε από την πλευρά μας.
Εάν με κάποιο τρόπο επιτευχθεί ζεύξη τότε μιας και υπάρχει 
ρπόσβαση στα πιό κομβικά σημεία της περιοχής, τότε είναι πολύ
απλό να προσθέσουμε και άλλουσ κόμβους για επεκταθεί το
δυκτιο.

Περιμένω κάποιο reply.

Thanks,
PALLiS

----------


## papashark

> Σήμερα αποφασισα μετα απο πολυ καιρό να κάνω δειλά δειλά
> τα πρώτα μου βήματα και να κάνω και σχετικό post.
> 
> Ετσι λοιπόν εκμεταλλευόμενος το WIND πρόσθεσα 2 πιθανές θέσεις
> για κόμβους των οποίων η ακριβής θέση θα διορθωθεί αφού παρθουν
> σωστές μετρήσεις με το GPS.
> Οι κόμβοι ειναι inactive όπως είναι κατανοητό, και είναι οι 15625 
> και 15626.
> 
> ...



Εχεις χώρο Επάνω στα Δίδυμα ?

Η απόσταση Δίδυμα - Αθήνα είναι πολύ μεγάλη, το λινκ δύσκολο αλλά όχι απαγορευτικό. Χρειάζετε μεγάλα πιάτα καθώς και αντικεραυνική προστασία αφού είσαι επάνω στο βουνό.

Το κομάτι από την Ερμιόνη στο Βουνό δεν είναι δύσκολο.

----------


## PALLiS

1- Εχεις χώρο Επάνω στα Δίδυμα ?

Nai se klvbo radiofwnikou sta8mou.
Me reuma kai ta sxetika....

2- Η απόσταση Δίδυμα - Αθήνα είναι πολύ μεγάλη, το λινκ δύσκολο αλλά όχι απαγορευτικό. 
Χρειάζετε μεγάλα πιάτα καθώς και αντικεραυνική προστασία αφού είσαι επάνω στο βουνό.

Den nomizw oti auto einai to problhma..... to problhma einai na kanonistoun dokimes
kai to basikotero apo ola na exoume mia ka8odhghsh ston eksoplismo.
Nomizw oti 5Ghz einai aparaithto.... alla se ti isxu?
Piata se ti diametro?

Me bash to wind koitaxte to ekshs link.... leei oti einai efikto apo apopsh optikis epafhs,
alliws prepei na kanonisoume kati stis aderes h sthn udra.....

egw dokimasa sto wind to kombo mas: 15626 me ton 6042.
akouw tis gnwmes sas.

3- Το κομάτι από την Ερμιόνη στο Βουνό δεν είναι δύσκολο

auto einai ena tipota den to skeftomaste kan.....
to kalo einai oti apo to didumo exoume kateu8eian link me Spetses meta.....

Perimenw kapoia apanthsh sas.

PALLiS

----------


## JB172

Αγαπητέ φίλε PALLiS,

Καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας.  ::  

Σε παρακαλώ όπως κάνεις edit το post σου για να αλλάξεις τα greeklish με ελληνικά, καθώς είναι δυσανάγνωστα για πολλούς από εμάς και ταυτόχρονα απαγορεύονται από τους παρόντες όρους χρήσης του forum. http://www.awmn.net/rules.htm



> *Κανόνες Συμπεριφοράς στο Φόρουμ - Κανόνες σχετικοί με τις δημοσιεύσεις [Netiquette]* 
> 
> β) Μη γράφετε με greeklish, προτιμήστε την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά! Η ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων γραμμένων με τέτοιο τρόπο, είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κουραστική για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρηστών. Η χρήση greeklish θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη στις μέρες μας, που έχουν εκλείψει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, και κατ' επέκταση προσβλητική. Να θεωρηθεί δεδομένη η επίπληξη χρήστη που συνεχίζει παρά την παρούσα διευκρίνιση, καθώς επίσης και η επεξεργασία ή ακόμα και διαγραφή του/ των εν λόγω μηνύματος/ των από τους Moderators (Συντονιστές).


Ταυτόχρονα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κουμπάκι "παράθεση/quote" για να γίνουν πιο ευανάγνωστα τα κείμενά σου.  ::

----------


## papashark

> 1- Εχεις χώρο Επάνω στα Δίδυμα ?
> 
> Nai se klvbo radiofwnikou sta8mou.
> Me reuma kai ta sxetika....
> 
> 2- Η απόσταση Δίδυμα - Αθήνα είναι πολύ μεγάλη, το λινκ δύσκολο αλλά όχι απαγορευτικό. 
> Χρειάζετε μεγάλα πιάτα καθώς και αντικεραυνική προστασία αφού είσαι επάνω στο βουνό.
> 
> Den nomizw oti auto einai to problhma..... to problhma einai na kanonistoun dokimes
> ...


1) Οπως σου είπε και ο προηγούμενος, οι έλληνες εδώ μέσα μιλάμε ελληνικά, οι αλλοδαποί αγγλικά εάν είσαι.

2) Από ότι βλέπω έχεις διαμορφώσει άποψη ήδη, οπότε....

----------


## panisxiros

το μυστικό στα μεγάλα-μακρινά λινκ είναι η χρίση παραβολικού πιάτου . .!!!

όσο πιο μεγάλο....τόσο καλύτερα..!!!!παίζουν ρόλο πολλά βέβαια..δηλαδή τι πιάτο θα πάρεις..μέγεθος,βάθος κτλ. .

περίπου με ένα παραβολικό 1,20 στην συχνότητα τον 5 γιγα πας περίπου στα 80χιλιομετρα. . με μια απλή καρτουλα..

να θυμασε πως το "κεφάλι" του feedhorn θα πρέπει να είναι στο "ύψος" όπου θα ήταν το LNB.

και άλλη μια συμβουλή..τον "ρουτερ" σου και τις κεραίες σου .. .να τις βάλεις περίπου 3 μετρά πιο "μακρυά" από αυτές του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού. . .[attachment=1:gfopghk3]IMAGE_00130.jpg[/attachment:gfopghk3]

----------


## papashark

Βλέπω τα χιλιόμετρα τα έχετε όλοι ψωμοτύρι...

----------


## panisxiros

> Βλέπω τα χιλιόμετρα τα έχετε όλοι ψωμοτύρι...


Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι άλλοι αλλά και ούτε με νιαζει και πολύ. . 

έχω έναν πολύ κάλο δάσκαλο στα "λινκ" τον Ιωάννη Σακαλιδη. . η αλλιώς Vegas. . 
και εγώ στην αρχή δεν πίστευα . . ,μέχρι που το έκανα όπως ακριβώς μου είπε...και όλα βγήκαν.. .. 

Λινκ Θασσαλονικη-Ημαθια .. 42χιλιομετρα. . με απλές cm9 . .70mbps. . signal -62  ::  

άσε που το σεταρισμα τον πιάτων ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο από ότι τα λινκ που έχω κάνει με grid . .στα 4χιλιομετρα. .

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Βλέπω τα χιλιόμετρα τα έχετε όλοι ψωμοτύρι...
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι άλλοι αλλά και ούτε με νιαζει και πολύ. . 
> 
> έχω έναν πολύ κάλο δάσκαλο στα "λινκ" τον Ιωάννη Σακαλιδη. . η αλλιώς Vegas. . 
> και εγώ στην αρχή δεν πίστευα . . ,μέχρι που το έκανα όπως ακριβώς μου είπε...και όλα βγήκαν.. .. 
> ...


μπραβο .-

----------


## Vigor

> να θυμασε πως το "κεφάλι" του feedhorn θα πρέπει να είναι στο "ύψος" όπου θα ήταν το LNB.





> έχω έναν πολύ κάλο δάσκαλο στα "λινκ" τον Ιωάννη Σακαλιδη. . η αλλιώς Vegas. . 
> και εγώ στην αρχή δεν πίστευα . . ,μέχρι που το έκανα όπως ακριβώς μου είπε...και όλα βγήκαν.. ..


Αλήθεια αυτές οι πορτοκαλί χρώματος προεκτάσεις για το feedhorn από τι υλικό είναι φτιαγμένες?

Διαστάσεις, πληροφορίες για το πώς φτιάχτηκαν, πώς εδράζονται πάνω στο πιάτο, πώς εδράζεται το feedhorn
πάνω τους, κτλ θα βοηθούσαν όλους φαντάζομαι.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Βλέπω τα χιλιόμετρα τα έχετε όλοι ψωμοτύρι...
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι άλλοι αλλά και ούτε με νιαζει και πολύ. . 
> 
> έχω έναν πολύ κάλο δάσκαλο στα "λινκ" τον Ιωάννη Σακαλιδη. . η αλλιώς Vegas. . 
> και εγώ στην αρχή δεν πίστευα . . ,μέχρι που το έκανα όπως ακριβώς μου είπε...και όλα βγήκαν.. .. 
> ...


Εσύ κάθησες με κάποιον που τον θεωρείς "δάσκαλο", ο άλλος εδώ είναι καινούργιος και σχεδιάζει για αρχή 75χλμ και δεν του φαίνετε δύσκολο...

Αρκετοί από εμάς έχουμε μακριά λινκ, αλλά από το "γίνετε" μέχρι το "εύκολο" έχει τραγικά μεγάλη διαφορά.

----------


## argi

Επειδή ξέρω τον Pallis... και το ψάξει εδω΄και καιρό, και έχουμε μιλήσει στο παρελθόν και ξέρει πολύ καλά τι θα πει βουνό, κεραία κλπ.
Μπορεί να μην έχει ξαναγραψει αλλά νέος μια φορά στο θέμα δεν ειναι...
Νομίζω ότι είναι μια προσπάθεια που πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί και το σημείο που συζητάμε είναι σε καλο σημείο για να καλύψει πολλά σημεία...
Βεβαια με κάποιο ενδιάμεσο σημείο θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα...

@rg!

----------


## panisxiros

από απλό σίδερο είναι . .τετράγωνο. . 
και τα "αυτάκια" και αυτά από σίδερο...

έκοψα δηλαδή ένα κοματι 12εκ. και στη μια πλευρά κόλλησα 4 αυτάκια όπου από αυτή η πλευρά θα έκανα 4 τρύπες και στα αυτάκια και στο πιάτο....και στην άλλη πλευρά έβαλα 2 αυτάκια..και τα έκανα 2 τρύπες ώστε να στερεώσω το feedhorn επάνω . . 

θα σηκώσω και άλλες φώτο που είναι πιο κοντινές..


papashark κανείς δεν γεννήθηκε με την γνώση . . 
και εγώ πριν κάνω αυτά τα μεγάλα λινκ.. έκανα λινκακια 4 χιλιομέτρων...και μάλιστα με πολύ μικρά uptime..
έτυχε γνώρισα από κοντά τον άνθρωπο που έχει στίσει σχεδόν όλους τους ραδιοφωνικούς,τηλεοπτικούς,κτλ σταθμούς τις μακεδονιας . .ένας άνθρωπός με τεράστιες γνώσεις πάνω στα λινκ. . (να φανταστείς φετο το καλοκαίρι έκανε λινκ από το κέντρο τις Σαλονίκης/ιωνος δραγουμη/ με Χαλκιδική. . και πλέον στην Χαλκιδική μπορούν οι πολίτες να βλέπουνε και MEGA..και μιλάμε για λινκ σε πιο δύσκολες συχνότητες. . 12ghz. . )

αυτά που βλέπεις στις φώτο τα έκανα όλα μόνος...αυτοσχεδίασα .. πήρα 2-3 φόρες τηλέφωνο τον Βεγκα...μου τα ειπε 2-3 φόρες...πήγα και από το σπίτι του...μου έδειξε την τεράστια διαφορά του όφσετ με το παραβολικό...και εγώ απλά άκουσα και έκανα πιστά αυτά που μου είπε. . 
και από εκεί που προσπαθούσα να βγάζω λινκ μικρά...τώρα παίζω με τα μεγάλα ..
*να φανταστείς από την μεριά τις Σαλονίκης είχαν βάλει-επιλέξει αντένα β . ..ενώ ο κονεκτορας ήταν κουμπωμένος στην αντένα α .. .το λινκ επεζε με -78 στα 15 mbps. . όταν το διορθώσαμε αυτό. . βάλαμε nstreame. . turbo κτλ..και πηγε 70. . 

Αυτό που ήθελε ο Vegas ήταν να λέω σε όπιον χρειαζετε αυτά που μου έμαθε. .και αυτό κάνω .. 
είστε πολύ τυχεροί στην Αθήνα γιατί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με πολύ μεγάλη τεχνογνωσία . . και πάνω από όλα πολύ καλή καρδιά. . 
πιστεύω πως θα το κάνετέ άνετα αυτό το λινκ . . 
και καλά είναι να ενθαρρύνεις αυτούς που λες πρωτάρηδες. . 
και εγώ από ΜΤ και Ντεμπιαν δεν ηξερα σχεδόν τίποτα. .αλλά το παλεύω. .από τότε που γνώρισα-μίλησα με zampouni,mojiro,petzi,spirosco,NetTraptor,JB172 είδα πως πολλά γινοντε..αρκεί να το "παλεύουμε". .
σίγουρα θα έχεις γνώσεις επί του θέματός. . δωστες. . άσε που από ότι έχω δει..ξες και αγγλικά..έχει παρά πολλά φόρουμ που λέει πως κάνεις μεγάλα λινκ .. πολύ εύκολα...  ::   ::  

[στην Ιταλία νομίζω κάνανε κάπου 300χιλιομετρα λινκ. . και μάλιστα πάνω από θάλασσα. . 75..??!!  ::  ]

----------


## Vigor

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες panisxiros. Τι να πω, είσαι το λιγότερο, τεράστιος!  ::

----------


## papashark

> από απλό σίδερο είναι . .τετράγωνο. . 
> και τα "αυτάκια" και αυτά από σίδερο...
> 
> έκοψα δηλαδή ένα κοματι 12εκ. και στη μια πλευρά κόλλησα 4 αυτάκια όπου από αυτή η πλευρά θα έκανα 4 τρύπες και στα αυτάκια και στο πιάτο....και στην άλλη πλευρά έβαλα 2 αυτάκια..και τα έκανα 2 τρύπες ώστε να στερεώσω το feedhorn επάνω . .


Πολύ ωραία η πατέντα.

Έχετε κάνει κανα υπολογισμό για την απόδωση του σε db ? (και σε σύγκριση με κάτι που να ξέρατε σίγουρα τι βγάζει, όχι μόνο στα χαρτιά)  ::

----------


## papashark

Καταρχάς πριν γράψω κάτι να σου πω ότι συχαίνoμαι τα greeklish....




> 1- Εχεις χώρο Επάνω στα Δίδυμα ?
> 
> Nai se klvbo radiofwnikou sta8mou.
> Me reuma kai ta sxetika....


Ωραία, κρίμα που δεν τα βλέπω από το σπίτι μου στον Πόρο, με κώβουν οι πρόποδες από τις Αδέρες...

Τα θέματα ανεβαίνοντας στα βουνά είναι 3 :
1) Καλή στερέωση για τον αέρα, αφού έχεις εμπειρεία από βουνά δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα για σένα
2) Καλό και σταθερό ρεύμα, τα boards και τα PC είναι ευαίσθητα στα ανεβοκατεβάσματα
3) Εκτός από ευαίσθητα στο ρεύμα που έρχετε από την πρίζα, είναι ευαίσθητα και στο ρεύμα που έρχετε από την κεραία (κεραυνούς)  ::  




> 2- Η απόσταση Δίδυμα - Αθήνα είναι πολύ μεγάλη, το λινκ δύσκολο αλλά όχι απαγορευτικό. 
> Χρειάζετε μεγάλα πιάτα καθώς και αντικεραυνική προστασία αφού είσαι επάνω στο βουνό.
> 
> Den nomizw oti auto einai to problhma..... to problhma einai na kanonistoun dokimes
> kai to basikotero apo ola na exoume mia ka8odhghsh ston eksoplismo.
> Nomizw oti 5Ghz einai aparaithto.... alla se ti isxu?
> Piata se ti diametro?
> 
> Me bash to wind koitaxte to ekshs link.... leei oti einai efikto apo apopsh optikis epafhs,
> ...


Πιάτα όσο πιο μεγάλα, τόσο ποιο καλά. Με 1.2 υπάρχουν λινκ στα 50-60χλμ, αν και 1.4 θα έπαιζαν καλύτερα, και αν είμασταν τίποτα εταιρείες με καλό πορτοφόλι, θα πέρναμε 2.4μ της andrew  ::  

Yπάρχουν καρτούλες για 5γίγα που εκπέμπουν λίγο παραπάνω όπως οι R52H (350mw) της Routerboard, και διάφορες SRκάτι της Ubiquiti (μέχρι 600mw). Αν και η επιλογή έχει να κάνει και με την ευαισθησία, καθώς και με την συμβατότητα με το sbc ή με το PC που θα μπουν (κάποιες SRκάτι δεν παίζουν παντού λόγο μεγάλης κατανάλωσης)

Στην Αθήνα αποφεύγουμε τις κάρτες με μεγάλη ισχύ, αφού προσπαθούμε κι αυτές που βάζουμε να κατεβάζουμε ισχύ για να μην εκπέμπουμε παράνομα (το όριο στους 5 γίγα είναι τα 30db, όταν οι κεραίες έχουν μεγαλύτερο κέρδος από τα 30...) 

Θα σου πρότεινα να ξεχάσεις το λινκ με τον Υμμητό, προσπάθησε να το κάνεις όσο ποιο κοντινό γίνετε, προσπάθησε να είναι κάπου "παραλιακά" ώστε η πλευρά της Αθήνας να έχει τον θόρυβο στην πλάτη της κεραίας της.

Στην Υδρα υπάρχει τοπικό δίκτυο και ψάχνονται για σύνδεση με Αθήνα.
Ο Πόρος και η υπόλοιπη επαρχεία Τροιζηνίας εκτός από εμένα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο, και στις Αδέρες δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω χώρο να βάλω κεραίες.




> 3- Το κομάτι από την Ερμιόνη στο Βουνό δεν είναι δύσκολο
> 
> auto einai ena tipota den to skeftomaste kan.....
> to kalo einai oti apo to didumo exoume kateu8eian link me Spetses meta.....
> 
> Perimenw kapoia apanthsh sas.
> 
> PALLiS


Αρχισε να στήνεις και στις Σπέτσες, καθότι εκεί είναι ποιο εύκολο, ώστε να δημιουργήσεις τοπική ανάπτυξη, αν και υπάρχουν αρκετοί παραθεριστές στις περιοχές σου, που θα βάλουν κάτι για τα εξοχικά τους.

----------


## panisxiros

μέτρηση δεν έχω κάνει . . 
με αυτά ασχολήτε ο Vegas...
εγώ απλά τον ρωτάω..για τόσα χιλιόμετρα...πόσα cm παράβολο να πάρω...??τόσα μου λέει..
θυμάμαι ήθελα να βγάλω λινκ από Χαριεσσα 
κατευθείαν με Αγιονερι-κιλκις λινκ 48 χιλιόμετρα δηλαδή.. .και τον ρώτησα τη να βάλω...άμα τα 1.40 φτάνουν... και μου είχε πει πως και 1μετρο παραβολικό είναι αρκετό..και δεν χρειαζετε και παντετα στο feedhorn.. γιατί οι εταιρίες που βγάζουν τα feedhorn...τα κάνουν για grid συνήθως(η και πιάτα παραβολικά) του ενός μέτρου . . οπότε για τα 75 χιλιόμετρα που θέλει ο κύριος .. καλό θα είναι να βάλει 1,40 και θα είναι άνετος..
( Καλύτερα ρώτα τον ίδιο όμως για μετρήσεις και db.. [email protected] ή foroum )

και όσο για τα ρεύματά που λες . . συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω .. 

α και δες λίγο καλύτερα την ταράτσα σου .. γιατί τυγχάνει όποτε ερχομέ Αθήνα να μένω καμιά 20 μέτρα πιο κάτω από εσένα...στην ευθεία του Bowling. . έχω δει τη θέα από την ταράτσα...τα πάντα φαινοντε ..  ::

----------


## papashark

> α και δες λίγο καλύτερα την ταράτσα σου .. γιατί τυγχάνει όποτε ερχομέ Αθήνα να μένω καμιά 20 μέτρα πιο κάτω από εσένα...στην ευθεία του Bowling. . έχω δει τη θέα από την ταράτσα...τα πάντα φαινοντε ..


Ποιά από τις 2 στον Προφήτη Ηλία ?

----------


## panisxiros

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panisxiros
> 
> α και δες λίγο καλύτερα την ταράτσα σου .. γιατί τυγχάνει όποτε ερχομέ Αθήνα να μένω καμιά 20 μέτρα πιο κάτω από εσένα...στην ευθεία του Bowling. . έχω δει τη θέα από την ταράτσα...τα πάντα φαινοντε .. 
> 
> 
> Ποιά από τις 2 στον Προφήτη Ηλία ?


http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=13208 

(To wind πολύ αργεί .. και κολλάει .. γιατί...?? )

όλη η πολυκατοικία είναι ενός κολλητού μου. . ανεβενα συχνά να απλώσω τα ρούχα και για φραπέ...και κοιτούσα την υπεροχή θέα.. τίποτα δεν υπάρχει που να κόβει . . έβλεπα τα πάντα . .εσύ είσαι λίγο πιο ψιλά..οπότε. .

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panisxiros
> 
> ...


A τον 1790 (foxer) λες...

Δυστηχώς για διάφορους λόγους ο κόμβος είναι αφημένος στον αυτόματο πιλότο. Καμιά φορά το βουνό στις αδέρες μπορεί να είναι ποιο κοντά από ένα κόμβο 500 μέτρα από το σπίτι σου...

----------


## PALLiS

Ok Greeklish τέλος και από εμένα δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με τα Ελληνικά μας  ::  

Sorry, για το οτι δεν απάντησα τόσες μέρες αλλα έλλειπα και μόλις γύρισα γινόταν ένας χαμός στο γραφείο.

Λοιποόν όσον αφορά τις εγκαταστάσεις, δεν νομίζω να έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα, μιας και τα πιάτα που
στήνουμε για τισ δορυφορικές μας εγκαταστάσεις έιναι μεχρι 2.7μ οπότε θέμα ποιότητας της εγκατάστασης
δεν υπάρχει εφόσον το αντικέιμενο είναι γνωστό σε εμάς.
Από την αλλη βέβαια αλλίων ειναι να στήσεις ενα δορυφορικό κατοπρο σε ένα σπίτι και αλλιώς σε ένα βουνο.
"Καμία απολύτως σχέση"

Εάν λοιπόν κάποιος έχει να μου προτίνει κάποιο πιάτο όπως λέτε 1,4μ (καλής ποιότητας) και κάποιο feeder
είμαι πανέτοιμος να διαθέσω το απαιτούμενο ποσό για να αρχίσουμε το συντομότερο δυνατό.
Αρκεί να βρεθεί ο κατάλλος ανθρωπος από την μεριά της Αττικής για να κάνουμε τις δοκιμές μας.

Εδώ πάλι ερχομαι όμως σε ένα μεγαλο δίλημα, το οποίο είναι ο εξοπλισμός .....
Τι board, karta κτλ... Ενα θέμα στο οποίο θα ήθελα και πάλι την βοήθεια σας.

Τέλος η ζεύξη με Σπέτσες μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί άμεσα, αρκεί να προθυμοποιηθεί ο κατάλληλος 
ανθρωπος από τις σπέτσες για να κάνουμε τις δοκιμές.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την Υδρα.

Μόλις ξεκινήσει το project πάντως ειναι 100% σίγουρο οτι θα δημιουργηθουν σίγουρα πολλά λινκ 
από την ευρύτερη περιοχή της Ερμιονίδας. 6-7 θα είναι μόνο και μόνο τα δικά μας......

@papashark
Ίσως γνωρίζω τον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο για να μας δώσει πρόσβαση στις αδέρες......
θα σε ενημερώσω το συντομότερο δυνατό.

ΥΓ. Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα να απαντήσω κάτι απο όσα έχουν γραφεί παραπάνω.

PALLiS

----------


## papashark

Για την επιλογή εξοπλισμού υπάρχουν 2 οδοί :

1) Χρήση PC
+ Μπόλικα MΗz
+ Μπόλικες κάρτες
+ Πολλές φορές κάθετε σε κανα ντουλάπι
- Καίνε πολύ ρεύμα
- Αμα είναι παλιά χαλάνε και ποιο γρήγορα
- Ποιο μπελάς η εγκατάσταση

2) Χρήση SBC (small board Computer), βλέπε routerboard, alix
+ Φοβερά Αξιόπιστα
+ Καίνε λίγο ρεύμα
+ Εύκολη εγκατάσταση πολύ κοντά στην κεραία
+ Τα καινούργια μοντέλα έχουν αρκετή ταχύτητα (RB411AH, RB433AH, RB600)
- Λίγες κάρτες (3 το 433, 4 το 600)
- Ισως λίγο ποιο ακριβά

Μια μέση κατάσταση είναι κάποια καινούργια Boards της Intel που έχουν χαμηλή κατανάλωση, ενσωματομένους επεξεργαστές είτε [email protected] είτε atom[email protected], και θέλουν μόνο κανονικό τροφοδοτικό PC (ή κανα μινι), μνήμη ddr, IDE to CF adaptor, και miniPCI to PCI adaptor.

Kάρτες υπάρχουν οι απλές (65mw) CM9 & R52, και αυτές που έχουν ποιο δυνατό output R52H (350mw), SR5,SR4,XR3 (400mw) και XR5 (600mw). Υπόψιν ότι πολλές φορές η παραπάνω έξοδος δεν σου δίνει κάτι, και παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα σε routerboards και 4πλους adaptor MiniPCI to PCI λόγο μεγάλης κατανάλωσης

Feeder θα πάρεις είτε χειροποίητα τα οποία συνήθως έχουν πολύ καλή συμπεριφορά (αν δεν είσαι άτυχος και πέσεις σε κανα προβληματικό), είτε έτοιμα πολωνέζικα της Interline. Υπάρχουν και έτοιμα Prime focus πιάτα (λίγο τσιμπημένα) αλλά με μέγιστη διάμετρο το 1 μέτρο (32db κέρδος)

Αυτές είναι οι επιλογές σου. Εγώ θα πήγαινα για rb433ah, r52h, και μάλλον χειροποίητα feeders που κάθε χρόνο θα τα άλλαζα (αφού τα είχα δοκιμάσει ότι παίζουν καλά και σωστά). Βέβαια αυτό είναι η δική μου άποψη που μπορεί να μην είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή για σένα.

ΕDIT : Mία γραμμή διεγράφη...

----------


## fengi1

Μεσα στο μπαχαλο που επεικρατει της τελευταιες μερες στο φορουμ να και κατι καλο.
Μπραβο παιδια . Δυνατα . 
Το Αιγαιο ανηκει στα πιατα του.

----------


## PALLiS

Ο εξοπλισμός routerboard και αρύρματη κάρτα αύριο θα είναι στα χέρια μας.
Βασικά μένουν πολλά μέχρι το πρώτο δοκιμαστικό, αλλά το θέμα είναι να μην
το καθυστερούμε.
Ετσι λοιπόν αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι πληροφορίες για τα καλώδια και το
feeder.... οσον αφοράτο κάτοπτρο είμαι ήδη στην αναζήτηση, αλλά για
παράδειγμα τα δικά μας παραβολικά είναι απο 1,80μ και πάνω και δεν έχω 
χρησιμοποιήσει ουτε βρει ποτέ τόσο μικρό παραβολικό..... μπορεί κανένας να
δώσει καποια πληροφορία;

Τέλος ρύθμιση του routerboard.....εδω θα χρειαστούμε ΑΠΛΕΤΟ φώς γιατι
έχουμε μεσάνυκτα με κακοκαιρία.....Λογικο να θέλει καινούρια version
του RouterOS ok....μεσω Winbox...ok και αυτό... αλλά παρακάτω?
Υπάρχει καποιο howto? tutorial? detailed guide?

Αναμένω και πάλι τις απαντήσεις σας.

Ε παιδια εσείς οι Σπετσιώτες θα κανουμε καμια προκοπή;

----------


## papashark

Κοιτα, άμα έχεις διαθέσιμο 1.8, ΒΑΛΤΟ !!!

Το μεγαλύτερο πιάτο ποτέ δεν έκανε κακό, το μικρότερο ήταν που πάντα χάλαγε την μαγιά...

Το μόνο είναι ότι η στόχευση φαντάζομαι θα είναι αρκετά ποιο δύσκολη.

Λογικά δεν χρειάζετε να βάλεις καινούργια έκδωση, απλά ρυθμίσεις θέλει. Θα σου στείλω αν θες τα τηλέφωνα μου να κάνουμε όταν το πάρεις και έχεις χρόνο ένα μικρό tour για το τι βάζεις που. Το setάρισμα του ΜΤ για τους γνωρίζοντες (το 90% των μελών δηλαδή) είναι 5-10' υπόθεση.

θα πρέπει να πάρεις ΙΡς, να τις χωρίσεις σε subnets, και να βάλεις ονόματα, ssid και κανάλια στις κάρτες. Μετά θέλει λίγο ρύθμισμα το BGP, και μετά κάτι ψιλολοίδια (πχ dns, users, κλπ)

----------


## PALLiS

Εχεχεχεχε είπαμε αλλά όχι να βαλουμε και 1,8μ στα Δίδυμα....
πιστεύω οτι θα το βρούμε στην Κρήτη με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί
εκεί επάνω....

Ο εξοπλισμός μόλις έφτασε.... Βασικά αυτο το εργαλείο χρειάζεται σίγουρα κάποιο
die cast κουτάκι γιατί αλλιώς θα το κλάψουν μανούλες. 

Πιάτο ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω, αλλά πού θα μου παει.
Επίσης σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου για το feeder..... να τα μαζεπψω να ξεμπερδευω.
Λόγο βροχής σήμερα μάλλον δεν θα καταφέρω να σας βγάλω φωτογραφίες από
τον χώρο που θα γίνει η εγκάτάσταση. Το μόνο θέμα είναι το ρεύμα πλεον, γιατι
υπάρχει ένας παρατημένος πυλώνας 20+ μετρων της κινητής τηλεφωνίας ο οποίος 
σίγουρα θα εκμεταλευτεί στο έπακρο!

Φαντάζομαι πως μόλις δείτε τις φωτογραφίες πολύ από εσάς ίσως μπείτε στον
πειρασμό να οργανώσετε κανένα ταξιδάκι αναψυχής προς τα μέρη μας....

----------


## papashark

Δημήτρη (Pallis) ?

Για να ξυπνάμε λίγο στην περιοχή !  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Τυχαία έπεσα σε αυτό το topic.

Έχει γίνει τελικά τίποτα στην περιοχή?
(Κρανίδι - Ερμιόνη - Πόρτο Χέλι)

Στη wind βλέπω αρκετούς κόμβους, αλλά δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει διασύνδεση με το awmn.

----------

